# 210kg bench touch finallly



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

can finally use and touch in my bench shirt so I am delighted!! I have the Irish GPC comp on sat so it's about time! weighing 92ishkg and purposely not cutting so I have a challenge to break the record in the junior class (its like 170 or 180 at -90kg and 220 at -100kg, and -110kg), I'm feeling good for the 220 definitely since the 210 was so easy!!

Just wanna say thanks lads for the tips, helped a lot!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=817428068283286&set=vb.100000483021005&type=2&theater


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

good lift ! congratulations


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Well done mate, impressive.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

thanks lads! I know it isnt that much, just ****ing delighted I can use it now haha, not had such a happy session in a while. the 210 felt like 100kg too lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

210 is a lot mate regardless how you look at it, my wrists folded like a wet Sunday Sport when I partial pressed 180 lol.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

you pressed that up like it was nothing ! goof lift dude !

got any tips to share with us tiny folks ?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

yep at the higher weights just keeping it stable seems to be the hardest bit now


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

tommy92 said:


> yep at the higher weights just keeping it stable seems to be the hardest bit now


Do you follow a WS style routine mate?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

digitalis said:


> Do you follow a WS style routine mate?


no..I usually just do my own style, which is 4-5 sets of bench going up from 60kg up to my 2-3 Rep max for reps well short of failure, then 2-3 working sets of 2-3 reps. Then 3 more exersizes for higher reps failing at 8-12 reps, usually will be machine chest press incline dumbell flies, and decline cable crossonvers or similar.

I did do sheiko two or three times but it's too much imo if you want to deadlift and squat too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Absolute beast

Fair play


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

shiiiiiii... your arms look tiny and you can pop 210kg up!! haha!! not tiny but they are in relation to the weight..

you have some serious power!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

supermancss said:


> shiiiiiii... your arms look tiny and you can pop 210kg up!! haha!! not tiny but they are in relation to the weight..
> 
> you have some serious power!


hey my arms are not tiny :cursing:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

haha thanks lads!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good lift dude, any reason why the negative is so slow?

I know it is good to have a nice controlled negative, but is it a requirement in powerlifting?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Good lift dude, any reason why the negative is so slow?
> 
> I know it is good to have a nice controlled negative, but is it a requirement in powerlifting?


No but if I dropped it faster m stabilizer muscles would loose control and it might come up on my face or I might dup it on my tummy


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> can finally use and touch in my bench shirt so I am delighted!! I have the Irish GPC comp on sat so it's about time! weighing 92ishkg and purposely not cutting so I have a challenge to break the record in the junior class (its like 170 or 180 at -90kg and 220 at -100kg, and -110kg), I'm feeling good for the 220 definitely since the 210 was so easy!!
> 
> Just wanna say thanks lads for the tips, helped a lot!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=817428068283286&set=vb.100000483021005&type=2&theater


what can you do raw? good lift BTW


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fck me the comments on fb.. why do people have to be so negative lol.. so what if ur ass came off the bench for a second that can always be worked on.. real strong lift mate well done.. good to see youve sorted the spotting issue also.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuking strong press, was no stopping you! Well done mate bloody impressed.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair f**kin play dude....excellent stuff!!!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Fck me the comments on fb.. why do people have to be so negative lol.. so what if ur ass came off the bench for a second that can always be worked on.. real strong lift mate well done.. good to see youve sorted the spotting issue also.


ye it's always like that on facebook haha, dont know why :whistling:

you lads can back me up on it though :tongue:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> what can you do raw? good lift BTW


175 is the most Ive tried and gotten so far

thanks a lot lads was not expecting so much praise for this lift!!! haha muchos gracias


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Epic lift mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

What can you bench raw bud?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Great lift mate. Fb comments are class though, the guy that supplied everything is gutted. Lolipops


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome. I'm just happy you've got your spotting arrangements sorted mate!

Good luck for your comp. Looks like you are pretty set to do well just got to go out and get the job done now.

Wicked lifting.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

amazing lift well done


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> 175 is the most Ive tried and gotten so far
> 
> thanks a lot lads was not expecting so much praise for this lift!!! haha muchos gracias


wow, i can do 160kg raw now, so what would i do with all this gear on?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> wow, i can do 160kg raw now, so what would i do with all this gear on?


I dont know depends how well you can use it, only way to find out is to try it yourself


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> I dont know depends how well you can use it, only way to find out is to try it yourself


just wondering lol, Still m8 your lighter than me, younger than me and can press more than me  lol good going bro keep it up,


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

"Nice lift shame about the 25 kg bar tho!" What a douche! "Yea your bum comes off the bench mate" ok do you even dealift 200kg?? Do 1!!

Great power!!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> "Nice lift shame about the 25 kg bar tho!" What a douche! "Yea your bum comes off the bench mate" ok do you even dealift 200kg?? Do 1!!
> 
> Great power!!


no he cant do anything but bench from a previous injury,but he benches like 240 raw in the under 100kg class, can rep 180kg 9 times I think it is the vids are on his facebook he's the best bencher in the country.

Not a nice guy though most arent


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good lifting mate,i do the same weight but i weigh 148k at the mo,,,,very good lifting,just plant the a55 next time, :thumb:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Good lifting mate,i do the same weight but i weigh 148k at the mo,,,,very good lifting,just plant the a55 next time, :thumb:


will do mate, people are making sure in their comments they get that across it's been commented more than enough times on the vid ha

cheers!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> will do mate, people are making sure in their comments they get that across it's been commented more than enough times on the vid ha
> 
> cheers!


Well at least it will stop it happening as you will not want the ear bashing:lol:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Well at least it will stop it happening as you will not want the ear bashing:lol:


I know haha, thing is I cant help it I do it sinstinctively without wanting to, actually afraid I'll do it on the comp and bomb it :/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> I know haha, thing is I cant help it I do it sinstinctively without wanting to, actually afraid I'll do it on the comp and bomb it :/


Nah put pins in the bottom of shoes:lol:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Nah put pins in the bottom of shoes:lol:


haha would be agood idea, but still need to plant my feet to get leg drive!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Cracking lift! Not far off deadlift pb ffs


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

cheers tito!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> wow, i can do 160kg raw now, so what would i do with all this gear on?


Its not really like that mate...

You can have a big bench and a crap equipped bench...

Its all about learning the equipment and how to use it best.

Was on another forum recently...

Saying how raw and equipped are like two diff sports...

Its like a high jump and a pole volt...

If you dnt learn the equipment your not gonna be able to use it and its a good point.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tommy92 said:


> haha would be agood idea, but still need to plant my feet to get leg drive!


I found that when working on bench id get a lot of drive by pushing down and forward so ass staid down rather then pushing down as ass would lift.

Can try a slightly wider foot placing?

Maybe tuck em further back?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> Its not really like that mate...
> 
> You can have a big bench and a crap equipped bench...
> 
> ...


yeah when you asked me this I actually looked online for comparison...rob luyando benches 1000lbs in a shirt which is the most ever benched (and mendelson too I think but hes up there)

. raw his max bench is 425lbs, barely over what mine is. I dont know what kind of shirt he was wearing but that is ridiculous


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> I found that when working on bench id get a lot of drive by pushing down and forward so ass staid down rather then pushing down as ass would lift.
> 
> Can try a slightly wider foot placing?
> 
> Maybe tuck em further back?


thats actually fantastic advice I've not heard that one before. cheers jim repped!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tommy92 said:


> thats actually fantastic advice I've not heard that one before. cheers jim repped!


No problem mate

Just some thing i noticed last yr when having a bash at pl


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> No problem mate
> 
> Just some thing i noticed last yr when having a bash at pl


just out of curiousity what are your lifts at? I followed one of your logs years ago, I remember I was mindblown at your size ha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Its not really like that mate...
> 
> You can have a big bench and a crap equipped bench...
> 
> ...


Very true. I've got a raw bench at 182.5 but when I tried a shirt I was actually weaker. Even now, with practice, I'm only up to 190 equipped. The techniques required are like chalk and cheese...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tommy92 said:


> just out of curiousity what are your lifts at? I followed one of your logs years ago, I remember I was mindblown at your size ha


I dnt go as heavy any more as had a hernia and just been put off since.

Gym lifts only as never competed in pl, raw...

Bench 170kx5.

Squat 260kx3.

Deadlift 300k for an easy single.

Think that's about what I was hitting last yr...

Best dead for reps was 270kx7 that was a while ago.

Dnt hit any thing like this now...

6-8rep work set is usually as low as i aim to go now... Usually higher tho


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Would have been sub 100k at the time of them lifts.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> I dnt go as heavy any more as had a hernia and just been put off since.
> 
> Gym lifts only as never competed in pl, raw...
> 
> ...


not bad at all mate! similar to mine only your bench is much stronger I can only do 170 once, can deadlift 300 aswell but no way in hell could I do 270 for 7, maybe 3. Just shoes how our different training styles have impacted our muscle fibres.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Its not really like that mate...
> 
> You can have a big bench and a crap equipped bench...
> 
> ...


weird, i tried knee wraps, i tried them for the first day las week and took them straight off, they was tight and felt like they was gonna fcuk my knees up, even when i slacked them off they felt bad


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> weird, i tried knee wraps, i tried them for the first day las week and took them straight off, they was tight and felt like they was gonna fcuk my knees up, even when i slacked them off they felt bad


knee wraps give me a ****ton on my squat, I'd say 60-70 pounds


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Bloody hell mate I'd have crumpled like a crisp bag under that. Don't take this the wrong way but you don't seem a big guy yet you are pushing some weight! Very slow negative must have took it out of you yet you blasted it up!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> knee wraps give me a ****ton on my squat, I'd say 60-70 pounds


I'm gonna have try them again, do you wrap them as tight as you can? when i did them tight i felt like they where going to ruin my knees


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> Bloody hell mate I'd have crumpled like a crisp bag under that. Don't take this the wrong way but you don't seem a big guy yet you are pushing some weight! Very slow negative must have took it out of you yet you blasted it up!


thanks mate! well it's not a very flattering vid haha but cheers!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> I'm gonna have try them again, do you wrap them as tight as you can? when i did them tight i felt like they where going to ruin my knees


yes I remember that's how they felt for me. Yes as tight as you can. And as tight as you can wont be tight enough until you get the hang of a lot of experience. I'mm talking like your skin will bleed from the tightness kind of tight till the skin toughens up


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeh but its cheating really, same as a bench shirt, pretending, might aswell have someone lifting the bar really then going away saying i can lift said amount........



tommy92 said:


> knee wraps give me a ****ton on my squat, I'd say 60-70 pounds


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TheOne1983 said:


> Yeh but its cheating really, same as a bench shirt, pretending, might aswell have someone lifting the bar really then going away saying i can lift said amount........


So is aas in that case...


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

TheOne1983 said:


> Yeh but its cheating really, same as a bench shirt, pretending, might aswell have someone lifting the bar really then going away saying i can lift said amount........


it's really not like that, in any way, by any logic.


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Well by this logic, if you can lift less without a bench shirt or knee wraps then its cheating. Whats next them bringing out a device with springs on your arms to get an extra 50kg. And you cant compare gear to that, gears a supplement like any other, creatine etc, you have to train to make them gains theyre not instantly given via a device of some sort


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TheOne1983 said:


> Well by this logic, if you can lift less without a bench shirt or knee wraps then its cheating. Whats next them bringing out a device with springs on your arms to get an extra 50kg. And you cant compare gear to that, gears a supplement like any other, creatine etc, you have to train to make them gains theyre not instantly given via a device of some sort


I agree with you in principal, and have always competed raw, but cheating is the wrong word.

Yes, lifting equipped allows a lifter to use more weight than their body can naturally handle without the equipment. But it is hardly cheating if you are competing against others that do the same. There are rules involved and if you abide by the rules it cannot be cheating, or even cheating yourself.

Plus you would still have to train. Putting on a shirt will not increase you bench. The techniques required are completely different. Most people can initially lift less in a shirt than they can raw.

What bothers me more are the people who claim big lifts without providing evidence. Bounced benches, or lifts with their asses a foot from the bench, partial squats and hitched deads. Now those are the people who are cheating themselves.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Plus the vast majority of big name powerlifters and strongmen use equipment. I don't notice many people telling Terry Holland and the like that they are cheating during Worlds Strongest Man...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't see how knee wraps can assist in a squat. That makes no sense biomechanically whatsoever. I use one because I have a bad knee injury, it gives me confidence that there is no internal movement in my knee and a feeling everything is braced and kept together and won't allow unintended movement from the ligaments that could allow further injury or tearing. Whatever your max squat is....believe me The One....when you're at the end of your negative and about to push up....its your muscles doing the work...not the wrap, and tighter or looser it makes no odds...if you haven't the strength to make the lift, the wrap wont be helping you. In fact Id go so far as to say the opposite is true...if theyre too tight they can make it a fraction harder to make the lift.

Never used a bench vest but a good friend in a PL comp who never used a vest struggled with 150k in a vest...150 was normally a piece of pyss to him.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

If you question how wraps influence a squat, you've been doing it wrong! 

There are 4-5 ways of wrapping that I know of (probably a lot more in reality). yes, strengthening the interal structure of the knee is a massive part of the reason of using them, but they also add a spring load effect wanting to make the leg return to being straight. That's one ofthe reasons when you wrap your leg, you keep them straight 

In my experience, a standard 2.5m wrap adds an easy 20-30k to my squat


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry I'm not buying it. The confidence you get from having the wraps allows you to lift 20-30 k more you mean. Wraps are wraps...theyre not springs in the traditional sense whatsoever.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure my confidence doesn't limit my lifts 

I'm guessing, you don't think squat suits and bench shirts don't either?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ive never used either Pete nut I know they do.

You must really wrap them solid to get this effect..is that it?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

*but*


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Have you ever used wraps? I have and i got atleast 20kg extra on my squat and i was able to go much deeper. People wrap them so tight that the blood supply is cut off, big thick inzer wraps, got their mates pulling on em to get em as tight as possible, in my eyes these people are pretenders, if you cant lift the weight dont bother, and its not for injury preventiion at all. And as for wearing all this crap because other people are when competing, that doesnt make it any less of a cheating issue, a bench shirt where you need 2 guys to help you get it on, and u cant even bring your arms back without a barbell pushing them down......each to their own, just dont claim big lifts that you cant actually lift thats all im saying, thats no different than me doing a 250kg bench with someone lifting the bar, assistance is assistance in whatever form it comes.



mixerD1 said:


> I don't see how knee wraps can assist in a squat. That makes no sense biomechanically whatsoever. I use one because I have a bad knee injury, it gives me confidence that there is no internal movement in my knee and a feeling everything is braced and kept together and won't allow unintended movement from the ligaments that could allow further injury or tearing. Whatever your max squat is....believe me The One....when you're at the end of your negative and about to push up....its your muscles doing the work...not the wrap, and tighter or looser it makes no odds...if you haven't the strength to make the lift, the wrap wont be helping you. In fact Id go so far as to say the opposite is true...if theyre too tight they can make it a fraction harder to make the lift.
> 
> Never used a bench vest but a good friend in a PL comp who never used a vest struggled with 150k in a vest...150 was normally a piece of pyss to him.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

During competitions I would be out of breath just wrapping my knees and I'd usually get cramp in my thumbs and pecs, I'd also hobble off stage in anticipation of taking the wraps off.

Ye, they need to eyewateringly tight


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Christ....fk me I got that wrong then...sorry lads! Even moderately tight I find them very uncomfortable.


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeh they are but when you bend your knee they act like a spring, deeper you go the more help they give you, its the same when you wrap your elbows for bench press, try it you will get another 10-20kg extra.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

tommy92 said:


> yeah when you asked me this I actually looked online for comparison...rob luyando benches 1000lbs in a shirt which is the most ever benched (and mendelson too I think but hes up there)
> 
> . raw his max bench is 425lbs, barely over what mine is. I dont know what kind of shirt he was wearing but that is ridiculous


Dont know where your getting your info from, but Rob's never benched the most

kennelly had the record for a while, mendelson had it for a while, its currently with tiny meeker at 500kg

some guys are getting crazy amounts out of shirts

henry thomason benches in the 400's raw, 900's in a shirt, john bogart was benching in the 400's raw, in the high 800's in a shirt


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually I'm on the same page as you on this one dude...I don't compete but even so Id rather do it raw if I was. I'm sure its great to lift these numbers but it seems a bit strange to do it with assistance...I sincerely thought wraps were purely for joint stability. My left knee has all its strength but the ligaments stabilising it are shot so the wraps, for me, are only to keep it all together and even at that just tight enough to feel everything is bound up securely. No more than that.


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, not for stability or injury prevention or any of that. they simply do it for bigger numbers, theyre as the americans would say 'phonys'. The only thing i bring in to the gym with me is liquid chalk for deads, no belts, straps, wraps, suits, shirts none o that bull****, anyone that uses all that to lift more is basically a ****.



mixerD1 said:


> Actually I'm on the same page as you on this one dude...I don't compete but even so Id rather do it raw if I was. I'm sure its great to lift these numbers but it seems a bit strange to do it with assistance...I sincerely thought wraps were purely for joint stability. My left knee has all its strength but the ligaments stabilising it are shot so the wraps, for me, are only to keep it all together and even at that just tight enough to feel everything is bound up securely. No more than that.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

TheOne1983 said:


> anyone that uses all that to lift more is basically a ****.


oh really?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

TheOne1983 said:


> No, not for stability or injury prevention or any of that. they simply do it for bigger numbers, theyre as the americans would say 'phonys'. The only thing i bring in to the gym with me is liquid chalk for deads, no belts, straps, wraps, suits, shirts none o that bull****, anyone that uses all that to lift more is basically a ****.


Gone already?? Rapid deployment of ban hammer there...


----------



## saiyanlift (Feb 4, 2014)

man when you sat down I didnt think you were gonna do it im not gonna lie! but you bossed that sh*t!! well done!


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

thanks everyone!

I tore my bicep about a week or two after this, am since weeks post surgery now. still can borely move/train my arm. god its gonna be like christmas when I can bench and deadlift again, have so many goals, want a 250kg bench at this bodyweight (under 90kg)


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

btw can you guys see my profile pic? I set it up there a few hours ago but cant see anything under my name


----------

